# Carry Question



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been putting off asking this question, but I've come to realize that before I purchase a weapon with the intent to carry it concealed I must first take into account where I am going to conceal it and if I even CAN conceal something of the size I want. I've done some research and seen quite a few things, and it seems to me that most concealed carry people who are photographed to demonstrate how well a particular holster works are NOT shaped like me. 

so my concern is, as a 6' 2" 170lb man with a very low body fat percentage, is it even remotely possible to conceal carry? I wear loose fitting jeans, but I still feel that a full size handgun is going to be blatantly obvious to everyone in an IWB holster. 

I've looked at the smart carry, and can't see how it would work at all if I stood straight. maybe if I haunched my back, or was constantly in a seated position, but standing I can't see how it would appear the a different part of me is attempting to stand as well. 

of course I know trial and error will likely be the best means of figuring out what works for me, but I don't want to buy a 1k handgun only to later find out it's impossible to conceal on me, not to mention I don't imagine many companies allowing me to try on IWB holsters to see how well they work. 

so, any advice or imagery anyone has on the subject would be much appreciated, I can't seem to find ANYTHING for skinny guy carry info.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

It's no fun trying to conceal on a fat man either - I can contest to that. Seems to me skinny would be easier.

If you're going to CC you have to wear the clothing that will suit it. Skin tight jeans and shirts won't do. Look at this website for the crossbread supertuck and it will give you an idea of what a skinny guy with a concealed gun looks like in their video.

Me I like a fanny pack.


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

do they even still make fanny packs? haha. seems great for the purpose of carrying... they just look so... touristy haha


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You can conceal just about anything if you're wiling to adjust your wardrobe. I carry IWB and the easiest thing I have found is a loose T-shit and then an open button-down "cover shirt" over that; long-sleeve in the winter, short in the summer. The shirts usually have some sort of pattern like a stripe or mild plaid, so the combination of the added layer and pattern help break up the outline of the gun. Just remember that you're falling into the natural pitfall of every new person to CCW; you think that everybody can see you have a gun. _You're_ looking for it, people are not. For most of the general public, a non-LEO carrying a gun (other than a gang banger) is completely unheard of. If they do see a bulge, they will most likely assume it's some sort of electronic device. My personal opinion is that people are so self-absorbed that they won't even notice that. If you make even a token effort to conceal the gun and aren't grabbing at it all the time attracting attention to yourself, you're probably going to go unnoticed by 99% of the public.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Where you are located has some to do with how well you must conceal. In Arizona, open carry is legal. If you have a CWP you may conceal or openly carry so if you become uncovered for a moment or the wind causes the gun outline to show you would still be legal. Other states will have different rules.

tumbleweed


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Be sure to get a good GUN belt.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

I am an inch taller and 20 lbs heavier so we have pretty much the same build and I worried about the same things as you. It blows my mind how well my 4" Kimber disappears! Todd is 100% right- you will be far more worried about "showing" than anyone you will come in contact with daily. My job and upbringing dont allow me to wear T shirts, or button downs hanging out, so I went with the tuckable type IWB, and when I put everything where it shoud be the Kimber is g-o-n-e.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

CollinsGTO said:


> do they even still make fanny packs? haha. seems great for the purpose of carrying... they just look so... touristy haha


But of course they do look touristy - That's why I like it. It was the fanny pack or a Hawaiian shirt :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're concerned about printing, you could try finding a low ride holster. I have a cheap $10 Uncle Mikes IWB holster that I use to carry my full size P99 in the summertime. The grip of the gun sits right above my belt line. If the wind blows against my t-shirt or whatever, it just looks like its a cell phone/PDA/etc.


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> But of course they do look touristy - That's why I like it. It was the fanny pack or a Hawaiian shirt :mrgreen:


haha nicely done, sir!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you make the decision to carry, and to carry all the time, as you should, if you're going to carry at all, many of your priorities will probably have to change. It's a fairly momentous decision, and you need to be committed to it, or else you would maybe be better off not to do it.

If you wear a cover garment that 'drapes' well, like a loose, untucked shirt, you can probably conceal almost any common CCW, provided you get a good belt and an adjustable IWB holster. At the 4 o'clock position and with a fairly radical forward cant, you can hide a good sized pistol. During cool weather, my choice is a Commander sized 1911, although I have successfully concealed a variety of other full sized pistols with double-stack magazines.

As others have said, the general public is not going to know you are carrying, even with poor concealment, because they just don't pay any attention to that sort of thing. Of course, if you have situations where you are scrutenized more than normal, you may have to devise a deeper concealment method, like the SmartCarry, which actually does work quite well, or carry a pocket sized gun. 

In my own situation, I get a pretty thorough going over, every morning at work. I have to 'run the gauntlet' through the crew room, between two rows of men, just to get to my office, and the word has gotten out over the years that I carry. So everyone is trying to find my gun, every day. I vary my mode of carry, almost every day, just to keep them wondering if I'm actually carrying that day (I always am). The company has a don't ask, don't tell sort of policy on guns, so the less said the better.

Some days, I'm not in the mood for the 'game,' so I just stick a small .380 in my pocket. It's a poor choice for a gun fight, but still better than a sharp stick, and it helps me to resist the urge not to carry at all, that day.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks guys, i think you're right, I'm just paranoid. you've helped put my mind at ease on the subject and build my confidence on the matter.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gunners Mate, you stay safe over there. I have a couple friends who are also over there. I pray you all get back the way you were when you left, but after my time in Vietnam (yeah, I'm older) I know that will not happen. I wish you and yours the very best in the future. I also learned a lot from this thread.


----------

